#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  الثعابين تهاجم منطقة ضباط الرماية بالهرم

## sef

اضطروا إلى نثر نبات الشيح حول منافذ الشقق .. الثعابين تهاجم منطقة ضباط الرماية بالهرم بسبب إنشاء المتحف المصري الكبير

كتب مجدي رشيد (المصريون) : بتاريخ 19 - 8 - 2008 يعيش أهالي منطقة مساكن ضباط الرماية الواقعة في آخر طريق الهرم في رعب وفزع شديد بسبب ظهور ثعابين في العمارات السكنية بالمنطقة نتيجة عمليات الحفر التي تقوم بها وزارة الثقافة لإنشاء المتحف المصري الكبير ، مما دفع رؤساء اتحادات الملاك لكتابة تحذيرات على واجهات العمارات بمنع الأطفال من اللعب أمام العمارات خوفا على حياتهم. 
وقد هاجمت الثعابين الشقق بالفعل ، حيث عثر على أحد الثعابين أمام إحدى الشقق في العمارة رقم 76 ، مما اضطر السكان للجوء للحلول التقليدية ، مثل نثر نبات الشيح حول منافذ الشقق.
من جانبه ، أكد المركز المصري لحقوق السكن أن سكان المنطقة بدأوا يعانون بشدة في الآونة الأخيرة ـ بالتزامن مع بدء مشروع إنشاء المتحف المصري الكبير ـ من عمليات حفر وتمهيد عدد كبير من الجبال لإنشاء المتحف ، مما أدى إلى تعرض المنطقة لرياح محملة بكميات هائلة من الرمال ، فضلا عن ظهور أعداد كبيرة من الثعابين التي أثارت الرعب بين المواطنين. 
وتساءل المركز عما إذا كانت قد أجريت دراسة حول الأثر البيئي لمشروع المتحف المصري الكبير على المنطقة المحيطة وعلى السكان ، وعما ينبغي أن يفعله السكان لدفع هذا الخطر الداهم الذي يهدد حياتهم وحياة أطفالهم.
وطالب كلا من وزير الثقافة ورئيس الهيئة العامة للآثار ووزير البيئة ومحافظ الجيزة بضرورة التصدي لهذا الخطر قبل أن تضيع أرواح بعض السكان ، مشيرا إلى إمكانية أن تتحول المنطقة لمنطقة كوارث طبيعية إذا استفحل هذا الخطر البيئي لاحقا.
http://www.almesryoon.com/ShowDetail...D=52814&Page=1

----------


## osha

يبدو ان التاريخ بيعيد نفسه دايما 
مشروع قومي يصرف عليه الملايين وبعدها نكتشف مدى التأثير السلبي على حاجات تانية 
مافيش دراسات مستفيضة على كل المحاور لأي حاجة بتتعمل للاسف
ياترى المرة دي ايه اللي حيتأمم عشان مشروع المتحف يخلص؟

----------

